# picked up a new car



## aussiehoon425 (Feb 8, 2013)

just picked this up for 1000$ 94 325is 153 *** miles on her , needs tires nose panel front bumper, door panels putt back on , could not pass up this deal , let me know what you guys think ?? :dunno:


----------



## Hectorml07 (May 19, 2009)

Looks nice for $1000. Any other info the previous owner provided for you? Got any more pictures?


----------



## aussiehoon425 (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks ! needs a little work but have some good dreams =)


----------



## aussiehoon425 (Feb 8, 2013)

wow sorry for the huge pics !!!


----------



## aussiehoon425 (Feb 8, 2013)

no real info just got it from a dealer and parked it after it got bad tires then parked it , they got the car at 
140*** miles i have the little card ,the car seems to have really solid drive-train , i just need rear tires now or i need a spare tire to match the one 
i have in my trunk .All in all i got the car after it had been sitting took to get the emissions tested the next day it passed and so i got new plates 
and tabs and have been driving it with bad tires eversince lol first on my list is to find a spare =)


----------



## aussiehoon425 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh and i bought the car from some girl =)


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Clean the headlight covers from inside and it will look 5 years newer. Nice catch, looks great considering the price! My first BMW was a 1993 325i w/MT. I loved that thing and still like the E36 body style very much.


----------



## aussiehoon425 (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah i was actually thinking of getting a new pairs oem replacement just new , new turns , new fogs ,new front bumper needed with nose . i got some work to do 
but its m/t and it came with wheels granted two were bad oh well i have one spare i have to find another one


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, replace is better than clean but more $$$ ... Nice that it is MT - fix it up and post some pics, sounds like you'll give her the TLC she deserves.


----------



## aussiehoon425 (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah now need to find a new job to buy new parts


----------



## aussiehoon425 (Feb 8, 2013)

update , well i have a job now and have for 3 months and have been dumping money into the car , i have a new nose , new turns , new fog lights , getting a bumper and headlights this weekend , still have not got tires but i ended up going and getting two OEM wheels for the rear with new tires from campell nelson near ma house ( i know the owner there he is a great guy ) she needs allot more work i found out :dunno: oh well i love the car now its fun as hell !! :thumbup: would recommend this car to anyone , would take this car over my 89 E30 and my 92 vw GLI 2.0l 16v 



















sorry for the huge photos , more will be taken when the front is finally fixed , yeha i am just piling up parts and boxes of parts , the car will also need a new vanos ( hate that rattle ) and some bushing and balljoint work on the front end  have allot to do , but i drive it everyday :thumbup: ghetto looking as hell but wtf ever mob it if ya got it right ???:thumbup:


----------



## 09bmw335i4me (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice! Just got my first bimmer and already have an itch to buy an older classic one to pair. Keep up the good work


----------



## bbauschke (Nov 29, 2014)

M


----------



## justcody96 (Aug 26, 2015)

Absolutely stunning car, a 325i in that condition in Edmonton sells for like 4-6g I'm doing a turbo e30 project this spring


----------



## 09bmw335i4me (Nov 22, 2014)

E34 Love


----------



## 300isight (Jun 23, 2016)

Wow. Nice find & nice work you've done on it.


----------



## 09bmw335i4me (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks 300isight. Most of the work was done when I bought it. I am planning some work in the next couple of weeks. The build is linked below. I'm so enjoying it!
http://www.stanceworks.com/2013/01/ralph-ruizs-1992-e34-bmw-525i/


----------

